# October 2013 WTT



## babyzoe

Ok, let's get a headcount. Who else is going to do the BD in October? And answer the super cool questionnaire too! **all fields are optional**

Name/NickName:
Age:
Why you chose October to TTC:
TTC #:
What gender are you hoping for:


----------



## babyzoe

I'll go first.

Name/NickName: BabyZoe (I can't tell you my name, it's classified)
Age: 27
Why you chose October to TTC: Because I want a summer baby.
TTC #:TTC #1, yay for new experiences!
What gender are you hoping for: girl


----------



## Amalee

Good idea, there do seem to be a TON of us Octobers :)

Name/NickName: Amy
Age: 26
Why you chose October to TTC: It's the earliest month to get pregnant without worrying about going into labor during finals next year!
TTC #: 1
What gender are you hoping for: girl


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Name/NickName: Lesley
Age: 24
Why you chose October to TTC: I have my last shot of zoladex in September wears off 4 weeks later so that makes it October. The earlier safest time for me
TTC: number one
What gender are you hoping for: A bit torn. Boy are is will help my partner settle into fatherhood, girl for me to have a little princess


----------



## shudknow

Name/Nickname: shudknow
Age: 26, going to be 27 in couple of months
Why you chose October to TTC: since it is the beginning of the last quarter of the year, I thought that would be a perfect time for me because I would have finished achieving my career goals for the year.
TTC: #1
Gender you're hoping for: Secretly, girl. But either boy or girl is ok :)


----------



## babyzoe

Cool...so far we are all Team Pink!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm pink and blue stripe lol I think maybe more blue I duno I'm torn I think Il be both happy and disappointed with each lol


----------



## Amalee

Have you guys thought a ton about what type of mom you'll be? I think I'll be a crunchy mom - I love the idea of baby wearing, plan on making baby food, want to do extended breastfeeding, etc. 

I'm sure lots of parents have an expectation for how they will parent, and things end up a lot harder once you're doing it, but I like planning!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv thought long and hard about it, I will breast feed to start with and then pump so i can see how much they are having, I will love to wear child but im not sure my back will take it. I intend to cook my child food not use baby jars...what the hell are even in those things?!?!

I think i will be a very doting mum and very hands on, iv always had visions of helping my child with their homework and doing games that are educational and cooking with them and everything like that. i downloaded an app on my phone thats about baby brain development, they let you see the first three but then you have to buy the rest so im waiting to buy it when i get a new phone but it looks really good explains like how a little massage can help your baby and how tummy time can be good for them and tell you what toys are good and stuff like that


----------



## HappilyMrs

Name/Nickname: Terry
Age: 24, soon to be 25 in Nov.
Why you chose October to TTC: My best friend is getting married and I'm the MOH. Also, travelling... we had/have many trips planned that we wanted to enjoy "fully" hehe!
TTC: #2... I have my son from a previous relationship, so this will be my hubby's 1st!
Gender you're hoping for: BOY!!!!!!!!!!! We are trying for a boy. OF COURSE, we will be trilled with just a happy healthy baby, No matter the gender!


----------



## Dogtanian

Name/Nickname: Dogtanian
Age: 34.
Why you chose October to TTC: its when my pill runs out,and also will give me time to recover from the back surgery i had a few days ago
TTC #2 
Gender you're hoping for: We already have a gorgeous girl 18 months and OH has a DD from a previous relationship,but we are swaying slightly more towards team pink,but would be happy with either


----------



## cupcake.girl

Name/NickName: cupcake.girl
Age: 26
Why you chose October to TTC: Get back from holidays
TTC #: 1
What gender are you hoping for: Boy or Girl. Because it is our first I don't have a preference.


----------



## babyzoe

I think I'm just going to be a casual mom. Right down the middle. I want to baby wear and teach my child French from the moment he/she's born. I want breastfeed exclusively and transition directly to whole foods, with a potential pit stop at baby food in the jars, but I don't want to co-sleep past six months and I don't want to forego vaccines. I don't want to use formula unless absolutely necessary. Yea, I'm not really sure if there's a name for all that. I don't want to change my life completely for my child, but I don't want to be the other extreme either where the baby has to fight for consideration. I want to find a happy middle ground where we can all coexist and not resent eachother for lost opportunities. That's the kind of mother I want to be.


----------



## Amalee

Yeah, I can't imagine still co-sleeping when kids are older. I just know that I would hate getting up and walking down the hall to breastfeed at 12, 3, and 6 every night! I think I'd probably delay some vaccines. Not that I think they are evil or unnecessary, but simply because if there are any adverse reactions, it's easier for older babies and children to communicate it.


----------



## besty

Name: Katie
Age: 25
Why I chose oct: I've got a hen do end of August and wedding beginning of Oct! Also I've just started my business so want to work a few months before becoming pregnant
WTT #: 2 
What gender I'm hoping for: a little boy as one of each would be amazing but honestly would be happy with another girl :)


----------



## Islas_mummy

Name/NickName: Kate
Age:26
Why you chose October to TTC:We are getting married on October 12th!
TTC #: Number 2!
What gender are you hoping for: Not bothered (girl would be nice for isla to have a sister, but would also love to experience a boy......maybe boy/girl twins???)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Islas_mummy said:


> Name/NickName: Kate
> Age:26
> Why you chose October to TTC:We are getting married on October 12th!
> TTC #: Number 2!
> What gender are you hoping for: Not bothered (girl would be nice for isla to have a sister, but would also love to experience a boy......maybe boy/girl twins???)

My TTC date is Oct 11th, are you trying from your wedding date?


----------



## Islas_mummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> Islas_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Name/NickName: Kate
> Age:26
> Why you chose October to TTC:We are getting married on October 12th!
> TTC #: Number 2!
> What gender are you hoping for: Not bothered (girl would be nice for isla to have a sister, but would also love to experience a boy......maybe boy/girl twins???)
> 
> My TTC date is Oct 11th, are you trying from your wedding date?Click to expand...

Well I am just going to start trying on October cycle. I don't mind being early pregnant on my wedding day (as it will be too early to be sick and I don't mind not drinking)

I have PCOS and long cycles (approx. 39 days) so as long as it's a round about October time I don't mind.

Is it your first?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Yeah first. Who knows how long it will take me to ovulate might not even end up being October, although my af has a habit of just turning up even when I slip up with pill so hoping it shud be straight bk xx


----------



## MrsYoung2013

Am new to the forum, Hey Girls

Name/NickName:MrsYoung2013
Age:25 (26 in a few weeks)
Why you chose October to TTC: Because we are on honeymoon and i have my implamon out end of august
TTC #: No. 1
What gender are you hoping for: Boy. I really want a little man, in-laws want a girl. But either way we will be happy as long as it is healthy x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

welcome mrs young


----------



## babyzoe

welcome! :hi: you're lucky joining so close to your TTC date...you're saved from all of the baby fever that the rest of us have had to endure..haha!


----------



## MrsYoung2013

I was waiting until after our wedding to join which was at the beginning of the month. We are both so excited to be trying to start our little family. xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm still enduring baby fever lol, feels like something is guna tear it away from me


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hi ladies, can I join too? Waiting to try due to metho shot given for misdiagnosed ectopic (need to change my ticker).

Looking forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

wow so you are ttc number 5 then....i would love a big family, how do you manage. Sorry you have been through so much, being told you had had such an awful event to be then told you hadnt


----------



## Amalee

Sorry to hear about the misdiagnosis, ladyluck. That must have been very difficult.

We're happy to have you on board though :flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

It's nearly October ladies!!!! Get excited!!


----------



## Amalee

I know, 2 months and a day! I can't wait! I hope we don't end up needing to push our date back because of the house... Is everyone else still on schedules?


----------



## babyzoe

I am kinda. I should O on Sept 22 so that would push me into September TTC obviously, but we won't make the final call until my August positive OPK comes in...it's funny because I never thought in a million years that I'd be one of the girls that got to push their date up...it's only be 8 days though...so I don't think that even really counts. lol.


----------



## shudknow

I think I am still on schedule as well. Looks like I will be TTCing sometime mid-Oct though if my AF shows up every 29-30 days from now until Oct. Oooh also, one potential thing which can alter our schedule is DH's appointment with a urologist this friday. we suspect he has varicocele. I am praying his situation turns out ok!


----------



## babyzoe

my fingers are crossed that you get good news


----------



## ladyluck8181

We are still on schedule, no reason to postpone. Had a beta done on Monday which is still at 19 :growlmad: so I have to go back again next Monday at which point I am praying it will be less than 5 so I can start my prenatals and start building up all the folic acid that the mtx jab wiped out :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies! 

Name: becky
Age: 32
Ttc: number 2 (have a baby girl 12 months)
Gender: would love another girl but hubby would like a boy. We'd like 3 anyway so doesn't matter.

Hope I answered them all! Last time I conceived in October and baby #1 was due & born in July so I'm going for a 2 year ish gap. It was lovely having a summer baby but on the plus side ill take a year off so if baby is later in the summer I get more summer off when baby is older before I go back to work!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Welcome Mrs W :flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Im not sure if im on track still or not, wont no until september as oh has a temp job at the moment and wont find out until mid september whether he is being given a permanent contract or not, if they say no we have to wait until he gets a permanent job so who nos when that may be. I am also looking for another job and depends on what that situation is around the time. I will def come off my bc in october and if we cant ttc we will use it to actively prevent


----------



## cupcake.girl

We are still on track. Bring on the 1st of October! 2 months to go:happydance:


----------



## besty

I'm still on track cannot believe its only 2 months till October


----------



## HappilyMrs

Hoping we are still on track... Stupid body won't ovulate or show AF haha. Going to the doctor if I haven't seen AF by cycle day 57.


----------



## babyzoe

HappilyMrs said:


> Hoping we are still on track... Stupid body won't ovulate or show AF haha. Going to the doctor if I haven't seen AF by cycle day 57.

Aww...well I hope it comes soon for you! (Gosh, never thought I'd be wishing that on someone...lol)


----------



## LovemyBubx

Hi Ladies, don't know why i haven't posted here sooner, can i join? 

Name/NickName: LovemyBubx
Age: 22

Why you chose October to TTC: Just a good time of year for baby to be born for us regarding jobs & not near close families birthdays. 

TTC #: 2

What gender are you hoping for: Completely over the moon either way but i am hoping a tiny bit more for a girl as DD & #2 will share a room when #2 is old enough.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

welcome luvmybub xxxx


----------



## LivForHim

babyzoe said:


> Ok, let's get a headcount. Who else is going to do the BD in October? And answer the super cool questionnaire too! **all fields are optional**
> 
> Name/NickName:
> Age:
> Why you chose October to TTC:
> TTC #:
> What gender are you hoping for:

Danielle
28
We want to be pregnant by Christmas so October seemed like the right time! And it's our 5 year anniversary month!:wedding:
I am secretly hoping for another girl but would be ecstatic for either! :happydance:


----------



## Amalee

Nice to meet you, ladies!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Hi ladies can I join you? 

Name/NickName: Kayleigh

Age: 23

Why you chose October to TTC: We had originally planned to TTC in June but my mum passed away in march and I didn't feel ready to go through pregnancy without having my mum by my side. I'm still a little terrified about doing it without her but knowing she wanted more grandchildren has made me feel a bit more at peace with my decision. The reason we're now waiting until October is because I'd like to have #2 before DD starts school so I've got a bit of time with both children before she starts school full time but also so that most of the newborn days are over whilst she is if that makes any sense? October is also when my pill runs out again but it gives me a few months to decided if I'm really ready or not

TTC #: 2
What gender are you hoping for: Aslong as baby is healthy I really don't mind. I'd love another girl so DD has a friend for life but I'd also love to have a son. I'm happy either way :cloud9:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi everyone! 

Name/NickName: Hannah

Age: 20

Why you chose October to TTC: We already have a little boy called Oliver and I have always wanted there to be around a 3 year age gap between him and his sibling, give or take a little bit. If we start trying at the end of October it will mean there will be a min of a 2.5 year age gap and a max of a 3.5 year age gap (depending on falling pregnant between instantly and a year) so it seems to make sense. We are also getting married in October so it makes sense! 


TTC #: 2
What gender are you hoping for: I keep on changing my mind so I guess I will be thrilled either way. A boy will mean another amazing little man, plus a little friend for life for my son, whereas a girl will mean one of each and being able to experience the best of both worlds. All I ask is a healthy baby though!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Is anyone currently using the IUD coil? xx


----------



## babyzoe

I used to be on the Mirena, but I had mine taken out in February.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I had mine put in a couple of months ago and have had long irregular periods so I'm guessing I can't really keep track of ovulation whilst it's in place :/ I thought, since it's not hormonal, it's supposed to keep your cycle the same and mean you are just as fertile once it's removed but now I'm not sure. 

I'm also surprised how many want girls, especially people who already have them.. little boys are amazingg :) People who are hoping for a specific gender.. do you plan on swaying a little..or just seeing what happens? xx


----------



## babyzoe

did you have Mirena...cause that one has hormones in it...Paraguard doesn't but I didn't have that one so I don't think I can be of much assistance there. :-(

I am going to sway with timing, but not with diet. Then....once we BD it's out of our hands. lol.


----------



## Amalee

I plan on swaying with diet. I'm telling you, we need to get a group of swayers and chart our results! :D And don't get me wrong, I love little boys too! At this stage, I just get more excited about baby girl names, and homemade little girl dresses and stuff. Having to sew pant legs and elastic waistbands would be a lot more work, haha. 

And ok, maybe I'm a little nervous about being squirted in the face during diaper changes! :haha:

I don't think I could ever use any type of birth control other than natural family planning methods again. I felt so anxious about pumping in hormones when I was on the pill, and I just don't think I can wrap my head around putting a foreign object in my uterus. I get really weird about things, I guess.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I refused mirena point blank when gynae suggested it, didn't want a strange object in my uterus.
I won't be swaying, just wait n c I want both haha, twins it is. Although I think they wud actually bankrupt me lol


----------



## ladyluck8181

Yay bhcg today was 3 so I am officially allowed to go back on prenatals in prep for ttc


----------



## LovemyBubx

We won't be swaying at all, we will have a lovely surprise when LO's born :flower:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

We won't be swaying, we'd be happy for either but I'm too impatient a person so we'd definitely be finding out, although I might not tell other people this time round :haha:


----------



## cupcake.girl

We will not be swaying because this is our first. For our second I will probably try and sway for the opposite. I won't really mind if I end up with 2 kids the same sex though. I will just be happy to be able to have a little family


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I don't have Mirena.. I have the copper one with no hormones in. I don't get on with hormonal contraception and thought it would be great but nope still getting side effects! The insertion was fine and you don't even know it's there, just the long periods :( I don't think I could ever do natural family planning though I'd be a nervous wreck all the time! 

Amalee- Yes we all need to sway and chart the results haha, it will be like a proper research experiment! Although the thing is all the information I've read on swaying seems to contradict one another, it all seems too much hassle. 

But ohhh really can't wait to be pregnant again! xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

itsnowmyturn said:


> I refused mirena point blank when gynae suggested it, didn't want a strange object in my uterus.
> I won't be swaying, just wait n c I want both haha, twins it is. Although I think they wud actually bankrupt me lol

I would LOVE boy/girl twins xx


----------



## babyzoe

omg tinkerbelle you're so lucky. when I had Mirena inserted I almost passed out from pain/discomfort. but in the end it was worth the savings of not having to buy bcp and the stress of remembering...lol..I'm horrible with those things!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

babyzoe said:


> omg tinkerbelle you're so lucky. when I had Mirena inserted I almost passed out from pain/discomfort. but in the end it was worth the savings of not having to buy bcp and the stress of remembering...lol..I'm horrible with those things!

Oh I nearly fainted AFTER the insertion. They put it in and I didn't feel a thing and was really happy then sat up to get dressed and almost fainted. My blood pressure went really low and I had to stay in the doctors for ages until it settled.. apparently sometimes your body just reacts funny. I was fine the next day though! I'm just wondering what it's like having it taken out now, I'm assuming it's a little easier? xx


----------



## babyzoe

i'm naturally tanned, so when the doc said my face was ghost white I knew something was wrong...they gave me a chocolate bar to help with my blood sugar or something and then made me wait for DH to pick me up.

removal was a frickin breeze. one cramp and then nothing. You hear so many horror stories about the IUDs, so I was convinced that that she'd tell me the IUD perforated my uterus and was floating around in my body somewhere, but nope. she just grabbed the strings and pulled it right out.


----------



## Amalee

babyzoe said:


> they gave me a chocolate bar to help with my blood sugar or something and then made me wait for DH to pick me up.

It sounds more like your doctors are actually wizards and they knew that there were dementors nearby. :haha:

(Sorry, I'm a major Harry Potter nerd)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Amalee said:


> babyzoe said:
> 
> 
> they gave me a chocolate bar to help with my blood sugar or something and then made me wait for DH to pick me up.
> 
> It sounds more like your doctors are actually wizards and they knew that there were dementors nearby. :haha:
> 
> (Sorry, I'm a major Harry Potter nerd)Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hello :wave:

I'm Brandi, a single mom to 3 kids. Zoe is 6, Isaiah is 4, and Anberlin is 2. I had my tubes tied (not my choice) after Anberlin and finished paying off a reversal surgery today, and will be having my surgery in September and TTC starting in October. Nice to be here!


----------

